# Royal, possible dinker or just another normal?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I made a vid of one of my normal females Dot, who stands out from all the rest in my collection. Let me know what you think! YouTube - Royal Python - Possible Dinker? Or just another normal?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Worth breeding either way!
What to?! Who knows?! To me, the pattern has hints and elements of both Pastel (but lacking the colour) and Fire (but lacking the brightness).


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Worth breeding either way!
> What to?! Who knows?! To me, the pattern has hints and elements of both Pastel (but lacking the colour) and Fire (but lacking the brightness).


I'm figuring out what to put her to first. Possible candidates are: het pied, pastel, fire, and YB. She's about 1000g at the moment so if she's up to weight, I could try her next spring maybe.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I would try and stick her to a pied rather than het pied, at least you know all the babies are 100% hets if nothing pops out.

Though i guess grabbing a pied might be the issue..


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

One of my friends got a baby that looks like that first snake in the U-tube video. He did some breeding but did not get conclusive results before shelving the project to concentrate on his albinos and pieds. I don't think yours is a normal, but the difference is pretty subtle. So you are likely to get differences of opinion. It would be interesting to play around with, though, as long as it's a hobby.

I thought the third snake, the one with the reduced number of lateral "alien eyes" was also interesting.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

paulh said:


> One of my friends got a baby that looks like that first snake in the U-tube video. He did some breeding but did not get conclusive results before shelving the project to concentrate on his albinos and pieds.


What did your friend breed his to?



paulh said:


> I thought the third snake, the one with the reduced number of lateral "alien eyes" was also interesting.


That one was from the same shop, I'm not sure if they are related. It's possible they have the same father.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

paulh said:


> I thought the third snake, the one with the reduced number of lateral "alien eyes" was also interesting.


I have a normal with the same pattern, hardly any dots on the sides. Very nice interesting looking snake in deed.....


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Sirvincent said:


> I have a normal with the same pattern, hardly any dots on the sides. Very nice interesting looking snake in deed.....


Yeh, I wonder if there's a name for it. Reduced pattern maybe? Though it's only reduced alien eyes rather than reduced overall


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Here are some pics of the 'dinker' girl


Old pics of last year (when she was a little thing)










Tramlines









Nice gold colour







http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/...Royals/Dot/?action=view&current=dothands2.jpg



Recent pic. Top left is an average normal, bottom is the dinker's sister (nice normal) and top right is the dinker


----------

